
Intent to Implement: Serial API - X-Cubed
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-dev/GcqEnSW5yHs/r7G3iMmDCQAJ
======
X-Cubed
We have a number of hardware devices that are programmable via the serial
port, and this API would be a nice way to provide that functionality directly
via the web.

Most programming cables we use are USB to serial devices, which would suggest
we could use WebUSB, but WebUSB only works for devices that haven't been
claimed by the operating system, and it requires writing a Javascript driver
for the serial chipset used by the cable (although there are a number of open
source ones that could be used with some modifications, eg:
[https://github.com/tidepool-org/pl2303](https://github.com/tidepool-
org/pl2303)).

The detailed serial API specification is available at:
[https://wicg.github.io/serial/](https://wicg.github.io/serial/)

